# Breeding pen's feed and water dishes?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello!

In a week or so, I plan to build a bunch of breeding pens. They will be 2 X 2 X 2 feet. 

I was wondering what are some cheap things I could buy and use for feed and water in each individual pen. 

I don't want to spend a whole lot, but if there is something good online, I'll probably buy it.


Let me know if you have any ideas!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to be building around 24 breeding pens (12 for my racers and 12 for my tipplers)

So I would need 24 dual dishes or 48 individual dishes.


These are my two options right now if I don't find anything else:

1.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/drinker-cups/478-8oz-h-cups-12-for


Only visible problem with this one would be if I used it for seed on one side and water on the other, would the seed get into the water? But it's definitely the cheapest

*Cost:* $17.90 for 24 + tax + shipping to Canada


2. 

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/drinker-cups/489-double-nest-box-cup-6-for


Looks a bit more safer from spillage and seed in water, but also a bit more expensive.

*Cost:* $51.90 + tax + shipping to Canada

3.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/drinker-cups/496-7-oz-no-waste-cups-with-lid-12-for

Looks good as far as anything spilling goes, but if I'm going to spend almost the same money, might as well buy option 2, because it has a detachable option.

*Cost:* $47.80 + tax + shipping to Canada


From the looks of it, option 2 seems the best. However, is there anything else anyone has in mind that might be a better price and convenient?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

First one is no good as birds will be picking and throwing seeds into water. The second one is perfect due to lid which prevents most throwing of seeds and grit. It also allows you to place it a distance from each other. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I used no 2 option last year although they worked, I did get a lot of seeds in the water. I'm not sure, I will have to look, you may be able to cut the bracket in half so you could seperate them further. No 3 would be best. I bought some pick pots for the first time, when there empty they make nice little bowls for feeding, their terracotta.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

With the 3rd option, I'm assuming you would have to hang them onto something with the U- shaped handle they have?


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

you can try a milk jug cut a 3 inche diamator hole in it and leave the lid on it then you can throw it away every couple days my family drinks alot of milk so works for me i clean it every day then at the end of the week i throw them all away real cheap


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the handles can be bent but i'm not sure.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Dunn said:


> you can try a milk jug cut a 3 inche diamator hole in it and leave the lid on it then you can throw it away every couple days my family drinks alot of milk so works for me i clean it every day then at the end of the week i throw them all away real cheap


The milk jugs are what I use for my lofts and they work great!

The thing with the breeding pens are that they'll only be 2 X 2 X 2 so the milk jugs would take up quite a bit of room.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I use 32 oz or so plastic juice bottles with no complaints.Drill a 2 inch hole in em.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

I don't have a clue how to post pics but I'll try to explain my FREE waterers that I use in individual breeding pens. They hold plenty of water and don't take up much room. 
I use two Mountain Dew bottles (I always use the same because no matter where they are they will recognize the bottles). I cut one bottle in half. Take the bottom half and cut a square hole in it about 2 inches by two inches and about an inch up from the very bottom. So, now you have the bottom half of a bottle with a window big enough for a pigeon's head to fit in. 
Now fill the other bottle with water and take the half bottle and push it down onto the top of the full bottle. Flip it over and you have a waterer. If the water is spilling out, you need to push the water bottle deeper into the windowed bottle. If the water is too shallow, you need to pull the water bottle up closer to level with the bottom of the window. 
I tie a string across a corner of the box and set the bottle behind the string to prevent spilling. 
I hope this makes sense and sorry about not posting pics. It sounds confusing but it takes about 20 seconds to make one. I never have to bleach. Just pop in a new one instead.


----------

